# Postfix not running, smtpd cannot be installed



## tokind (Jan 20, 2015)

I recently updated ports following a system upgrade and I cannot get postfix working. Symptoms are:


```
# postfix status
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libpcre.so.0" not found, required by "postfix"
```

In /var/log/maillog:

```
Jan 20 09:19:30 helpdeskiii postfix/master[2144]: warning: process /usr/local/libexec/postfix/pickup pid 13573 exit status 1
Jan 20 09:19:30 helpdeskiii postfix/master[2144]: warning: /usr/local/libexec/postfix/pickup: bad command startup -- throttling
Jan 20 09:20:07 helpdeskiii postfix/master[2144]: warning: process /usr/local/libexec/postfix/smtpd pid 13576 exit status 1
Jan 20 09:20:07 helpdeskiii postfix/master[2144]: warning: /usr/local/libexec/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
```

`pkg info` shows postfix-2.6.5,1

I have determined that smtpd is (somehow) not installed. When I try to install it, I get a halt that I do not know how to deal with. I uploaded an attachment.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2015)

Your ports tree is seriously out of date. The mail/smtpd port was removed in October 2012. And mail/postfix is currently at version 2.11.3_3,1.


----------

